# iPilot Issue



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

Having a little issue with my iPilot. Before I take it in for warranty service I was wondering if anyone has seen this issue before. I'm hoping I can just fix it at home. The unit is getting power. However, when I try to deploy it, the unit never powers up. The green "System Ready" light never comes on and there is no audible beep. Therefore, the remote won't connect and the TM does not function at all. Any ideas?


----------



## vantagefish (Jul 16, 2014)

Replace remote battery. Then make sure the unit is receiving 24V by checking with meter. Once you rule those 2 issues out you can consider the motor itself to be the issue.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

vantagefish said:


> Replace remote battery. Then make sure the unit is receiving 24V by checking with meter. Once you rule those 2 issues out you can consider the motor itself to be the issue.


I have already checked with meter. Power is there. Why would it be the remote battery if the system ready light never even comes on?


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Last year I returned a new 24V Ulterra that did that to me the first time out on freshly charged batteries. So I returned it to BPS, and got a 24VST. It worked for like 10 minutes, and started acting funny. Turns out one of my TM batteries was bad, and thats why the Ulterra wouldn't deploy.

Take your TM batteries to Auto Zone and get them tested.


----------



## Harlieb3 (Dec 16, 2013)

All these TM are very touchy to voltage. Check batteries and voltage at the TM. Ulterra is the bomb. I won't be without one


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

I will recheck voltage at all points again tonight. I also picked up a new battery for the trolling motor remote. I will report back after I try.

Thanks for the help....hope it works.


----------



## vantagefish (Jul 16, 2014)

I have a regular ipilot, not ulterra, and the power light came on, systems ready didn't and it was the remote. 
If yours is a 24v system how are you checking with meter? I think you are supposed to place meter on positive on one and negative on the other battery as they are wired in parallel. 
I have a seperate batttery tender that I used to check mine; read the voltage and % charge.


----------



## PeteS (Dec 30, 2016)

E-money said:


> Having a little issue with my iPilot. Before I take it in for warranty service I was wondering if anyone has seen this issue before. I'm hoping I can just fix it at home. The unit is getting power. However, when I try to deploy it, the unit never powers up. The green "System Ready" light never comes on and there is no audible beep. Therefore, the remote won't connect and the TM does not function at all. Any ideas?


Do you have a breaker switch between the battery and the TM? On my skiff there is a little breaker between the two and I have to push in the little yellow switch before use


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

vantagefish said:


> I have a regular ipilot, not ulterra, and the power light came on, systems ready didn't and it was the remote.
> If yours is a 24v system how are you checking with meter? I think you are supposed to place meter on positive on one and negative on the other battery as they are wired in parallel.
> I have a seperate batttery tender that I used to check mine; read the voltage and % charge.


I have a 12v. It is pretty straight forward.



PeteS said:


> Do you have a breaker switch between the battery and the TM? On my skiff there is a little breaker between the two and I have to push in the little yellow switch before use


I do have a breaker. I have checked voltage across the closed breaker to confirm it closes in fully.


----------



## PeteS (Dec 30, 2016)

E-money said:


> I have a 12v. It is pretty straight forward.
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a breaker. I have checked voltage across the closed breaker to confirm it closes in fully.


Do you have 12V at the deck plug (where you plug the TM into) if you have power all the way to were you're TM plugs into it must be in the head of the TM


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

OK I'm not sure how this failure mechanism works but I changed the remote in the battery and it seems to be working now! Thanks all! I will continue to test it over the next few days.


----------



## vantagefish (Jul 16, 2014)

I won't say I told you so... J/k. I've gone through hours of troubleshooting just to find that it was the remote battery. Glad you're up and running again.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

vantagefish said:


> I won't say I told you so... J/k. I've gone through hours of troubleshooting just to find that it was the remote battery. Glad you're up and running again.


Haha you can say it! It just didn't make sense to me since normally I deploy the motor but the remote still doesn't turn on until I hit a button.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

I've had mine do that a few times. 
Seems like a little corrosion on the terminals will effect the voltage enough to goof it up. 

I just check my terminals and make sure they are clean and connected well. 
That has worked every time I've had an issue so far.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> I've had mine do that a few times.
> Seems like a little corrosion on the terminals will effect the voltage enough to goof it up.
> 
> I just check my terminals and make sure they are clean and connected well.
> That has worked every time I've had an issue so far.


In my case it is a brand new Odyssey so the terminals are as clean as they will ever be lol


----------

